# Another TT dies :( see pg 6 for pics ewwwww



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just to let you all know that Vaiva (redsilverblue) had another car smash into her kermit TT while out driving this morning and wrote it off......she is in hospital awaiting an op for a broken wrist at present......and i for one wish her a speedy recovery and hope she decides to get another one and keep the faith.......speedy recovery hun. i am trying to get a home addy for her to send some flowers to her....anyone wishing to join in drop[ me a pm thx

update to it.....am speaking to a friend of hers on FB and getting her home addy to send flowers.........any official message from the TTOC managment to add?


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Aww no way! I wish her all the best! Get better soon!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sad news hope she gets better soon!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

hope she will be ok,

let's send her a flowers :roll: do you know what hospital she is ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gaz, put a £10 in for me and I will paypal you it, so sorry to hear this.

Get better soon young lady


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Gaz, put a £10 in for me and I will paypal you it, so sorry to hear this.
> 
> Get better soon young lady


thanks james.....i will also put £10 in for it.....forget paypal will see you at an event sometime mucker.....will sort a card from all who wish to donate to this


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this....    really hope the op goes ok. Ah geez! :?

Damien.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear this, hope she recovers ok.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

:?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hark said:


> :?


for those of us that have met her Hark she is a lovely lass and had the only lpg conversion TT i have heard off and is a good attendee at all the meets she has said yes to.......4 so far that io know off bud.


----------



## DCB 070 (Dec 26, 2011)

hope it's not too serious  and wish her swift recovery


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Gaz, put a £10 in for me and I will paypal you it, so sorry to hear this.
> ...


Good man


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Sad to hear, and not many Kermit TTs around... 

GWS


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Always sad to hear when a member is hurt and/or TT dies.

best wishes from this side.

cheers.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery to Vaiva


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Add another £10 from me gaz


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. 

Hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Adam-tt said:


> Add another £10 from me gaz


will do Adam......from you and rosie you mean lol.......congrats on new role btw Mr gloucestershire rep WD


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Aw, shite.  A speedy recovery, for the young lass if not the car itself. :?


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear this.... Please wish her a speedy recovery also.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

update........they are keeping her in for major surgery tomorrow due to nerve damage and they only give a 30% chance of her having full use of her arm again, other driver walked away unhurt and she had only just had it serviced!!!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

That's terrible thoughts are with her and her family hope she makes a full recovery :?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Shes after another TT so of course I have offered my services SHOPPING with her. :wink: 
Good luck 2morrow hun.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> Shes after another TT so of course I have offered my services SHOPPING with her. :wink:
> Good luck 2morrow hun.


wd shelly..........keep her happy and mind off of her injuries


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

can you send me a pm I will chuck in a tenner, hope she is well.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

That's terrible news. Hope she recovers soon.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh no.. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

That's terrible news. Throw in another tenner from me. 

Get well soon redsilverblue, cars can be replaced!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

£30 on it's way to Gazzer from club funds towards flowers, oh, and some chocs too


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Good luck redsilverblue for the surgery, concentrate on recovery


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Horrible news to hear, hope she makes a speedy full recovery!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

phope said:


> £30 on it's way to Gazzer from club funds towards flowers, oh, and some chocs too


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Nice to see the club supporting a member like this


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Pensive666 said:


> That's terrible news. Throw in another tenner from me.
> 
> Get well soon redsilverblue, cars can be replaced!


ok bigger bunch of flowers.......will of course scan receipts in for peeps that need to claim costs back......big thanks to you all guys and am sure she will give me grief for making a fuss of her


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

All the best on the recovery huni x Marc


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] :? dreadfull news :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

TRULY SORRY TO HEAR THIS ABOUT ANYONE.....THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS [smiley=book2.gif]

ROB

*A WEE ANGEL TO LOOK OVER YOU WHILE YOU RECOVER*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

HIRAM said:


> TRULY SORRY TO HEAR THIS ABOUT ANYONE.....THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> ROB
> 
> *A WEE ANGEL TO LOOK OVER YOU WHILE YOU RECOVER*


rofl.........wont show her hubby this pic rob but it will deffo cheer her up roflmao


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Terrible news! I hope she has a successful operation and speedy recovery!


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sad to hear this hope a speedy recovery is made!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ah that's rough news - I hope the op goes well for her


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I have pics, will not share until instructed. It was pretty serious! She is a lucky girl and does owe ALOT to this TT, the astra and astra owners I doubt are in a good way at all.

Spoke to her last night, in operating thearter now and she will be on here later I'm sure.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Terrible news [smiley=bigcry.gif] get well soon redsilverblue.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Get well soon chick!  best wishes


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Big loves from me for the nicest girl in the world.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Big loves from me for the nicest girl in the world.


Luke..........nice of you to pop in for this m8......am sure she will appreciate all of the replies on here, yes she is a lovely lass.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Get well soon redsilverblue. Good luck


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Get well soon RSB.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Bad news, hope she gets better soon.

Best regards,


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Terrible news, nice to meet you both at Beaulieu last month, rare person and rare car. Bad times. I'll be happy to put a few bob in for this. Get well soon!

Good thing the LPG tank didn't go up


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

best wishes to her and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

folks,........she is very well thought of on here and i have ordererd the biggest boquet of flowers and chocs i could that are being sent special today with a nice message from everyone on here TTOC & TTF alike. only prob is i have now had more offers from peeps wanting to donate towards this and so will await and see what else is offered today and will get something else ordered for later in the week......or some big helium ballons??? oh i dont know lol.....i'm a geezer and not used to this sort of thing lmao. keep ya posted anyways. thx gazz


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh nightmare... wish her best wishes from me too. Hope she's ok.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

That's awful I hope she feels better soon, perhaps we could chip in for a car present when shes up and about and has bought a new one


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh no!!! Just read the post now.

Hope she gets well soon...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I don't know redsilverblue but I will add my best wishes that she makes a good recovery.

Brian


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Best wishes from me. Hope the op goes to plan


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Would just like to offer my commiserations.

I always like to see Vaiva's superb photo's of her TT, she has posted some real beauts.

Get well real soon RSB, looking forward to seeing photo's of your new car when you've got it.

Gazzer, I'd like to donate too, how do I go about it?

Mark.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

My apologies, just spotted this thread after night shift recovery so..
Well Im glad she has survived and it was the car that suffered. I hope she makes a speedy recovery and is able and willing to climb into another TT one day soon.

Best wishes, my thoughts with you girl and get better soon. When you can let us all know on here how you are getting along.
Brian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Best wishes and hope she makes a full recovery very soon


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Just seen this and want to add to all the good wishes for a speedy recovery to one of the nicest ladies on the forum.
Add a tenner from me Gaz to her flower/helium balloon/chocolates/car stuff/whatever fund


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

sad news..get well soon bab.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Terrible stuff alround, hope RSB recovers to full health quickly. Any injury is a shock to
the system as bad as it is, but it could have been worse wonder if the weather played
a part.


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

speedy recovery to a fellow tt owner


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Terrible news to hear but I'm glad she came out in good shape all things considering. Best of luck towards a speedy recovery!

-Ben


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok an update to the flower fund...........all of the kind folks that pm'd me to donate i thank you all very much and i think i have responded to all........please nudge me again if i have missed anyone 

as the ones i deal with on a regular basis on here know.....i dont have paypal   but am going to ask phope to set one up for me so any future funds for donations or charity will be well looked after and spent accordingly. i have no news as yet of how she is......but will make a call tyo find out in a bit. thanks again gazz


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

She's doing ok. I really don't know how much I should be saying. She didn't have operation as was a chance of nerve damage, so they are keeping her in tonight.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks guys for the pm's and funds being sent through for this.........i am sure she knows how much she is liked on here and our thougths for her.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Whats the paypal addy?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Adam-tt said:


> Whats the paypal addy?


adam i have covered it bud.......just drop a tenner in when passing bud........btw shelly is down at mine thursday to get some blasting done if u fancy popping over


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

At your place or your work? Might pop along


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Adam-tt said:


> At your place or your work? Might pop along


work bud......if you are pre warn me and i will get the bbq fired up....... 8)


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I could be up for that :-D 
What sort of time we talking about?


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this, hope you have a speedy recovery and we see you up and about at another meet some time soon.

Red Toy....Gary & Lorraine x


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> just to let you all know that Vaiva (redsilverpink) had another car smash into her kermit TT this morning and wrote it off......she is in hospital awaiting an op for a broken wrist at present......and i for one wish her a speedy recovery


  Oh my goodness! That's terrible - on both accounts. I know how much she loved Kermit! Please send her our best wishes and we really hope she's feeling better very soon. :? Love Dawn & Gary (R8) x Would love to add £10 to the flower fund but you'll have to trust me until we meet again in May (or PM your address to me)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Arctic Fox said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > just to let you all know that Vaiva (redsilverpink) had another car smash into her kermit TT this morning and wrote it off......she is in hospital awaiting an op for a broken wrist at present......and i for one wish her a speedy recovery
> ...


trusted hun........after all you drive a TT :roll:

hopefully i have now responded to all pm's? if not please slap me nudge me or whatever to make me answer lol....sozz am also working at same time.......thx gazz


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

*Thank you guys for all the messages!!! The flowers are AMAZING!  Thank You !!! *
I am back home from the hospital. Got a fractured wrist, at the moment two of my fingers are very numb and can barely feel the thumb  The arm is in plaster and hurts like hell  Although the pain is not that bad compared to when two doctors where putting my arm right back in the place ( basically pulling it into different directions [smiley=dizzy2.gif] ) 
I guess Sunday was just one unlucky day for me... one minute I was driving home, all very happy that finished work so early and will have my usual white coffee + a muffin for breakfast, another minute I see this blue astra ( private plate reading 'fairy" and hello kitty seat covers [smiley=bomb.gif] chav) on the opposite lane, totally loses control and smashes right into me, not leaving me a slightest chance to escape the crash :evil: :evil: [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] 
At least the car served me well, I got out straight away (unlike the astra's driver) went to the passengers side and checked my teeth in the wing mirror :lol: :lol: :lol: (teeth are fine :lol
Few pictures below :x Gutted/bitter/sad/angry that's how I feel about all this :x :x Just got LPG serviced a week ago, oil and oil filter changed on Saturday, drove on icy roads to work with such care on Sunday morning ... the car didn't have a single scratch on it, planned to keep it for as long as possible, always looked after it...never got a chance to fit the 3 bar grille I got for my bday which I guess, is good now i know the car's gone ......simply *gutted* :evil:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

HOLY SHIT GIRL !!!!!!!!!!!!!   glad you are ok tho


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Clucking Bell, RSB!  Kermit might be dead (RIP) but (s)he saved your life. I mean, look at the Astra! Ooh, making me shiver, and not from the cold. :?

Glad you're mostly OK. Bummer about the Green One but at least you get to walk away. Hope you're back in a TT soon.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Only Audi, guys, it will always be Audi for me


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looking at these pictures open mouthed that's an impact and a half.

Yes the car was nice but let's face it you are more important and it "could" have been so much worse.

Very happy you are ok

James x


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Speechless.

So sorry.

So glad you're ok and even able to laugh a little.

Plenty more TTs out there.
Only one of you.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad you are ok and wish you well with your recovery.

Best wishes, Saj


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes sure of course it is most important that you will be ok,,, but that sure is one nice looking car 8) ,, and lpg


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Good to know you are ok and in good spirits! but obviously in alot of pain still!! The pictures are almost unreal to take in, my god it was quite an impact!  I really hope you can get another TT, but first things first, look after yourself. And know your lovely TT protected you well. Best wishes.
Damien x


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

One less Astra on the road and you walked away from it so not all bad  time to screw his insurance that one off LPG TT was worth at least 20k


----------



## dalejones (Jan 25, 2012)

Best of luck to her


----------



## Belsh (Jan 17, 2012)

Bad whiplash plus the other injuries, on top of the money for the car, should be enough for a nice shiny new one!!

Glad youre ok, on one side unlucky day but on the other side a very lucky day!!!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG those photos are quite shocking. She really did come through good for you though, and although absolutely heartbreaking it could have been soooo much worse, and the main thing is it thankfully wasn't. All the same it's sad to see Kermie go - at least you've got some lovely photos (and no I don't mean these!) to remember her by.

Hope your wrist sorts itself out and you feel better soon.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Fackin el!

Glad your ok. Looks as if the car did it's job.

Hopefully you will be back on the road soon!

Get well soon!

Loz


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Well, if you were a cat you'd have only eight left! That must have been some impact but glad you are well enough to be gutted about it.
As for the TT, that's a big shame but it did give of it's best at its end.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Jeeeesus, thats one big smash  
Thank god the TT looked after you. Make sure you screw them for every penny that you are entitled to. Hopefully you should be back in a TT in no time.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

welcome home Vaiva xxx dont think you are getting out of the wales meet woman.......i'll come pick you up and drive you around if not sorted out with a shiny new TT by then. however i think the insurance will take a few months and then time to find the right TT for you after that huns.......dont forget you have a wealth of knowledge with half of these nutters to ensure you get the new car in the right condition and price babes. hop[e family are ok? bet your son missed you badly bless him..........hubby probably glad of a rest from your moaning :lol: :lol: (seriously though you scared the crap out of me...glad ya ok wench)
atb gazz


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

so glad you got out okay thats looks horrific! Wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Red-tt (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,
Glad you are relativly OK could have been worse and once the fog of admin/paperwork and silly chancer settlement quotes have stopped from the insurance and they give you a relistic one and you settle, it will be then that you will draw breath....then get a bit excited about the prospect of getting a new TT 

best of luck with it all,they are our pride and joys........but they are lumps of metal that can be replaced :wink:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Holy crap  , so glad your ok, didn't expect to see that car that mashed up like.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

That looks horrible, hope it's a speedy recovery.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi, havent been on the forum long and dont really know you.

But, the car can be replaced, regardless, your life cant be, the car stood up really well and im really glad you releatively ok.

Chin up, you'll be back in the seat of a TT soon im sure and im sure it'll be every bit as good as the one that inevitably saved your live.

get well soon
[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

When I say I will go shopping with you hun it doesn't mean you can steal the cage out of mine to put in yours :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Glad you're back and not badly off... nice to see you have your priorities right, the teeth I mean :lol:

There's a decent looking avus silver in the marketplace right now....


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Take heart girl that car served you well - your alive and live to fight another day. Get well soon and prosper.
Brian


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Those photos look horrific, but prove one thing that the TT is "built to a standard not a price", Kermit certainly proved his worth, he served you well. Son of Kermit is out there waiting for you.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

j8keith said:


> Those photos look horrific, but prove one thing that the TT is "built to a standard not a price", Kermit certainly proved his worth, he served you well. Son of Kermit is out there waiting for you.


keith....ive been worried about her since seeing her fb posts and then reportysc coming back and i just jumped into ok how can i help mode............
then i just read your post and lost it bud, can relax now once the tears have finished dohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

Christ! Glad you're ok, from the photos it could have been a lot worse!!!!!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Glad you are OK. Don't worry about your car, your live is more important.

Best regards,


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your smash, pics look fairly frightening tbh.
Very glad to hear that you are ok and really nice to see how you are being looked after by your forum friends.
Get well soon


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

badyaker said:


> Glad you're back and not badly off... nice to see you have your priorities right, the teeth I mean :lol:
> 
> There's a decent looking avus silver in the marketplace right now....


well, I always thought that the air bags are nice and soft, just like they show in all the ads, but they aren't [smiley=bomb.gif] it's so rough, I hurt my chin so much, it literally ripped my skin off :? And the smash was really hard, something didn't feel right in the mouth, thought I'll better check the teeth :lol: :lol: I also bit my tongue really bad and the inside of the mouth too :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you guys again!!!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Goodness me!

I wasn't expecting to see that!

As many have already said; I'm glad that you managed to walk away and hope that you make a full recovery very soon.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you're back and not badly off... nice to see you have your priorities right, the teeth I mean :lol:
> ...


always bloody moaning lol...........big hugs & welcome back wench


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > badyaker said:
> ...


Thank you Grandad, for the "fuss" about the flowers and chocolates :-* :-* :-*


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Glad you walked away. Sad seeing the green machine in a crumpled mess. Some people really need to drive to the conditions. Could have been so much worse.

Having been in a bad smash myself, you tend to value life a bit more afterwards..

wish you a speedy physical and mental recovery [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeeeeeeesus!! New to the forum but glad you're ok, you were lucky to walk away from that! Hope there wasn't a baby in that child seat =/


----------



## CH_TT (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear!!

The main thing is you alright! i hope you have a good recovery!

all the best 
charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> Glad you walked away. Sad seeing the green machine in a crumpled mess. Some people really need to drive to the conditions. Could have been so much worse.
> 
> Having been in a bad smash myself, you tend to value life a bit more afterwards..
> 
> wish you a speedy physical and mental recovery [smiley=party2.gif]


of course she's mental she's a woman................ducks


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Only just seen Gazzers post on the Off Topic forum, RedSilverBlue time to take it easy and make sure you are fully recovered, you must be reliving the whole scene over and over in your mind and thinking how 'chance' placed you at that place at that time. It looks to have been a horrific accident but I am glad to hear that you came out of it relatively unscathed. Shame about Kermit (RIP)


----------



## matt2012 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, those pics are shocking.
I'm so happy that you managed to walk away and hope that you make a full recovery very soon.
Matt


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> Only just seen Gazzers post on the Off Topic forum, RedSilverBlue time to take it easy and make sure you are fully recovered, you must be reliving the whole scene over and over in your mind and thinking how 'chance' placed you at that place at that time. It looks to have been a horrific accident but I am glad to hear that you came out of it relatively unscathed. Shame about Kermit (RIP)


You couldn't be more right! I keep thinking what if I've left work at least a minute later or earlier :x Having an imaginative memory doesn't help in this situation either :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking at the pics you have been very lucky hope you are fighting fit and back in another TT ASAP


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It didn't sound great from Gaz's posts but on seeing those pictures it shows it was a lot worse than we all thought. I really am so pleased you are able to be on here and posting again, as others have said it could have been quite different. I wish you a speedy recovery and hope you are back to full health very soon indeed.

On the point about sticking with another Audi I think that's a damn good idea. Looking at the pictures of the front impact and how even the passenger front wheel is pushed back the passenger areas and footwells look remarkably unaffected. Can see how the force was sent through the door and over the roof to deflect it from the occupants. Especially impressive for a 10 year old design.

Nick


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

nasty, gutted for you. at least your injuries aint what the pics would suggest

always look at it this way, the insurance money you get, and compo if your lucky, can go to something nicer/newer/faster/more fun 

which happened to me when a guy smashed up my 1.3 mazda 323 in an s type jag, bought an astra sri 1.8 then, result being only 18


----------



## toy4two (Jan 29, 2012)

R.I.P.

Begin funeral music.

[smiley=book2.gif] 
You will always be remembered viewtopic.php?t=256999&p=2200647
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

:? Really sad to hear it....best wishes for you and don't think too much at yor TT,you have been lucky!!!


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Morning, that looks really nasty.
Glad you got out OK, the Astra is a proper mess.
Good luck with your recovery...

Slim.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Horrific looking accident. I hope you recovery fully and swiftly. It's a shame about the car as it was such a gorgeous example - but better the car than you.

How fast do you think everything would have been going at the time of the accident? Was the other driver being silly or just lost control in the snow? Your TT looked like it handled the impact pretty well.


----------



## kayone (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow, looks really bad!

Glad you're ok


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

just seen this post glad your ok. 
the TT done well with the impact .
love that colour


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow what a mess, glad your ok!

jontymo


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

OMG Vaiva honey, I'm so glad you're ok. It made me go cold when I saw these photos. Your TT loved you so much that he gave his life to protect you [smiley=bigcry.gif] and what a cracking job he did. Just goes to show how well made they are. Makes you feel good and secure knowing you're in safe wheels  
Hope you're soon back to your normal chirpy self. Glad you liked the flowers. Keep smiling [smiley=sunny.gif] 
Look forward to seeing you again soon.
[smiley=gorgeous.gif] Dawn x


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

glad you are ok your TT served you well judging by the mess on the other car, get well soon


----------



## ToffeeT (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello I'm new to the forum and I know I don't know you but I just couldn't pass by this thread without commenting. I'm sorry to hear of your smash and I'm so sorry for your injury. It's sad that your car is so badly damaged - it looks really pretty in your signature. 

I hope you get better soon x x x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ToffeeT said:


> Hello I'm new to the forum and I know I don't know you but I just couldn't pass by this thread without commenting. I'm sorry to hear of your smash and I'm so sorry for your injury. It's sad that your car is so badly damaged - it looks really pretty in your signature.
> 
> I hope you get better soon x x x


that car was her pride and joy Toffee, she is on the mend thankfully and will hopefully be searching for a newer model to drive around pretty soon. when bikerz told me how bad it was i hadn't seen the pics and like many on here SHOCKED when i saw them..


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> ToffeeT said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I'm new to the forum and I know I don't know you but I just couldn't pass by this thread without commenting. I'm sorry to hear of your smash and I'm so sorry for your injury. It's sad that your car is so badly damaged - it looks really pretty in your signature.
> ...


I am very tempted to put this ride back on the road, before I'll start searching for a new TT  It is different than most of the cars around and I like it


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

my eyes nearly popped out of my mouth


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > ToffeeT said:
> ...


v8 for the win! Ripe for an LPG conversion too  do it!


----------



## fransh (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm new to the forum so I don't know you redsilverblue, but I'm glad your ok. 

I know we all get attached to our cars, but I'd say it did it's final job in protecting you from the impact and that's the most important thing it ever did. Hope the guys in the Pug are OK also.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

As others have said, really good to see you walk away from that Vaiva, glad the TT served you well. Hope your recovery goes well and you can get yourself back in TT soon. 

Any news on the Astra driver?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

As already said, im really glad your ok. That looked a rather nasty accident but thankfully you werent too badly hurt. Hope you recover quickly and get a new car sorted soon.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Pensive666 said:


> I am very tempted to put this ride back on the road, before I'll start searching for a new TT  It is different than most of the cars around and I like it


v8 for the win! Ripe for an LPG conversion too  do it![/quote]

That's v6, only 150 bhp :lol: Not worth converting, not gonna drive it long enough. I only had my TT for about 10 months, really want another TT as haven't had enough fun with it :x



NaughTTy said:


> As others have said, really good to see you walk away from that Vaiva, glad the TT served you well. Hope your recovery goes well and you can get yourself back in TT soon.
> 
> Any news on the Astra driver?


I haven't heard anything about the other driver yet :?


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

redsilverblue said:


> Pensive666 said:
> 
> 
> > I am very tempted to put this ride back on the road, before I'll start searching for a new TT  It is different than most of the cars around and I like it
> ...


That's v6, only 150 bhp :lol: Not worth converting, not gonna drive it long enough. I only had my TT for about 10 months, really want another TT as haven't had enough fun with it :x



NaughTTy said:


> As others have said, really good to see you walk away from that Vaiva, glad the TT served you well. Hope your recovery goes well and you can get yourself back in TT soon.
> 
> Any news on the Astra driver?


I haven't heard anything about the other driver yet :?[/quote]
glad to see your on the road to a speedy recovery hun , if there was any vital news you would of found out by now so hopefully they are on the raod to a speedy recovery too  and good look with your search for another tt, will you go green again?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeez, that was a bad impact and the passenger side took quite a bit of the force seeing as the door was bent outwards and the A-Pillar completely out of shape!  I would have expected the airbag on that side to have inflated as well.

Glad to see you are relatively ok though and recovering as best as can be. Did that child seat come out of your car as I'd hate to think how a child would been affected by such a smash!

Hope you manage to put it all behind you and get a nice replacement car soon. I'm not a fan of green but that colour looks (looked) amazing! 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

glad you are wanting another TT  ,, " Kermit " 8) really was very special and one of my favourites , a very attractive and one off colour and also, of much interest to me, the LPG conversion, i being one of the few on here who would like to fit it,,,, and the pictures  ,,you obviously have a feel for the car and the driving experience..
haste ye back,,, R


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

OMG!! Glad you're (relatively) Ok!!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

staners1 said:


> glad to see your on the road to a speedy recovery hun , if there was any vital news you would of found out by now so hopefully they are on the raod to a speedy recovery too  and good look with your search for another tt, will you go green again?


I don't know about the colour yet  I like kingfishers a lot, but want something completely different, like that one was  Might just "fake" it and go crazy with a respray :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Naresh said:


> Jeez, that was a bad impact and the passenger side took quite a bit of the force seeing as the door was bent outwards and the A-Pillar completely out of shape!   I would have expected the airbag on that side to have inflated as well.
> Glad to see you are relatively ok though and recovering as best as can be. Did that child seat come out of your car as I'd hate to think how a child would been affected by such a smash!
> 
> Hope you manage to put it all behind you and get a nice replacement car soon. I'm not a fan of green but that colour looks (looked) amazing! 8)


If there was nobody in the passenger seat, surely the air bag wouldn't have deployed.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Not entirely sure how they deploy and if there are sensors in the seat to detect if it's occupied by a passenger but that theory does make sense. I just saw the car seat strewn on the road and assumed a young child was in the car too. By the sounds of it there wasn't.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Naresh said:


> Not entirely sure how they deploy and if there are sensors in the seat to detect if it's occupied by a passenger but that theory does make sense. I just saw the car seat strewn on the road and assumed a young child was in the car too. By the sounds of it there wasn't.


Thank god I was driving from work, so was on my own. I very often have a kid and two yorkies with me in the car, it is scary to think what could have happened "IF" :?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Them pics are really bad. Just glad you are ok  i know it's heart breaking but the main thing nobody was injured. A car is only a metal box used to transport you around (ok it was a nice green shiny box) but still you know where i am coming from :?


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

redsilverblue said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> > glad to see your on the road to a speedy recovery hun , if there was any vital news you would of found out by now so hopefully they are on the raod to a speedy recovery too  and good look with your search for another tt, will you go green again?
> ...


Haha y not, go multi coloured you will defo be different then lol. Just glad your going to b ok


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

redsilverblue said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> > glad to see your on the road to a speedy recovery hun , if there was any vital news you would of found out by now so hopefully they are on the raod to a speedy recovery too  and good look with your search for another tt, will you go green again?
> ...


Haha y not, go multi coloured you will defo be different then lol. Just glad your going to b ok


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Never a nice thing seeing a tt wrote off especially with such a severe outcome like your TT.

Your lucky to have come out alive looking at that wreck! Looking at your photos there are some tyre marks going across the road. Were those yours? What speed was you doing when the accident occured?

Get better soon and hope to see you back in a TT


----------



## DGN38 (Jun 3, 2007)

Glad you're okay, horrific photos and such a shame to see a TT smashed up like that, lovely green colour too! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

The car can be replaced, you are lucky to have chosen an Audi, makes me feel safer that my Mrs has an A3 Quattro.
Get well soon and good luck with a new car.
Alex


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

RSB, do you have a private plate on the car?

If so, get the reg number on retention now. You can do that after an accident but it must be before the vehicle is written off. Once the car is written off you will lose the right to display the number.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

brittan said:


> RSB, do you have a private plate on the car?
> 
> If so, get the reg number on retention now. You can do that after an accident but it must be before the vehicle is written off. Once the car is written off you will lose the right to display the number.


No, I didn't have a private plate, the other driver had


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Did the other driver survive the crash? What was their outcome of it?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

for all of you that donated to vaiva's gift cause i have just ordered her a pamper set http://basketsgalore.co.uk/gifts-for/pa ... amper.html wasn't quite enough but i have covered the rest as she is a close friend. thx to all of you for the generosity to a fellow TTOC member xxx gazz


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Dotti said:


> Did the other driver survive the crash? What was their outcome of it?


She has survived, I don't know anything about her yet as I've been in and out of hospital, just had an operation last night. Have to wait for Monday to ring everywhere I have to ring


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

SHE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

roddy said:


> SHE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG


Women drivers eh


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Dotti said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > SHE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG
> ...


Yep, that's why it all went so pathetic.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> for all of you that donated to vaiva's gift cause i have just ordered her a pamper set http://basketsgalore.co.uk/gifts-for/pa ... amper.html wasn't quite enough but i have covered the rest as she is a close friend. thx to all of you for the generosity to a fellow TTOC member xxx gazz


Great idea Gazzer. Very appropriate [smiley=gorgeous.gif] Very happy to contribute. I know we only just met last month, but Vaiva's lovely and didn't deserve such a rough time. Hope this helps cheer her up :-D


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Im fairly new to the site, but still im glad your ok!! , and the pics are pretty horrific


----------

